# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Vargje per syjeshilet!

## Hekurani1

FAJIN E KE TI  
Zëri më është shterrur në pafundësi nate 
Sonte kam bërë shumë mëkate 
Por fajin e ke ti  Di-Di 
Ti dhe sytë e tu magjikë  

Thonë të fal dhe përendia 
Kur të rrëmben dashuria  

Erdhe mjegullës papritmas 
E humbur mes kujtimesh të vdekura 
Dhe me ngrohtësi pranvere 
Ma shkrive akullin shumëvjeçar 
E më bëre të mëkatoj  

Thonë të fal dhe perëndia 
Kur të rrëmben dashuria  
Por fajin e ke ti Di-Di 
02012000041318

----------


## Hekurani1

Në vargun tim të çiltër 
Do ta gjesh këngën e pakënduar  
Me vargun tim të brishtë  
Do të ta shëroj plagën e vjetër  
Me vargje të mia 
Do ta stolis shtratin e nusërisë  
Të tretem i tëri në sytë tu 
Plot dritë e dashuri 
Di-Di 
26022000132811

----------


## Hekurani1

Pikëllimin e vesh në vend të këmishës 
Kur mërdhi nga dashuria e akullt 
Gëzimin e zhvesh si gjarpri lëkurën 
Kur të kujtoj Ty  
Di-Di 
Shpresë e ringjallur 
Që më fal ngrohtësi 
Që më fal bardhësi 
Që më fal dashuri 
Di-Di 
27022000232014

----------


## Hekurani1

Mes miliona yjeve 
Kërkoj yllin tim  
Mes miliona zemrave 
Kërkoj ngrohtësinë tënde  
Mes miliona varreve 
Kërkoj fjalën tënde të fundit  
Mes miliona syve 
Gjej sytë e shpresës 
Që ma trazojnë plagën e vjetër  
Mes miliona vargjeve të mia 
Hyre edhe ti 
Di-Di 
27022000132128

----------


## Hekurani1

Bëra mijëra kilometra rrugë 
Kalova ura shtigje male dete 
Udhëtova shumë 
Hapsirave plot gjelbërim  
Iu përkula lumit 
Dhe një grusht gjelbërim ma dhuroi syve  
Iu luta malit 
Dhe ma fali gjethin pranveror  
Iu luta detit 
Dhe më përqafoi si fëmijën 
Sygjelbërtën më tha 
Mos e kërko në thellësitë e mia 
Mos e kërko në gjelbërimin e malit 
Mos e kërko në gurgullimën e ujit 
Atë do ta gjesh 
Në një cep të zemrës së plagosur 
Duke dyluftuar me ndërgjegjën e vrarë 
28022000192742

----------


## Hekurani1

Per sonte, besoj mjaftojne!
Vazhdoj nje dite tjeter.

----------


## Dejviandersen

Mjaftojne_thote ky?!
I nis te tjerat sa me shpejt te lutem!

----------


## Living in Vain

PREKESE

----------


## Hekurani1

Ike bashkë me këngën 
Fluturimthi nëpër erë 
Ike bashkë me erën 
Kur kënga himn qe bërë  
Ike bashkë me lumin 
Gurgullueshëm nëpër vjeshtë 
Ike bashkë me mallin 
Kur vaji qe çuar peshë  
Ike bashkë me zogun 
U trete në amshim 
Ike bashkë me këngën 
Me vete more vargun tim 
08081998182838

----------


## Hekurani1

Kujtimin për ty 
Ma zhurit zjarri që më flakëron në zemër 
Dhe shpirtin ma mban të ndezur 
Kjo kënaqësi përvëluese 
23022000223811

----------


## Hekurani1

Pa cilët zogj do të vijë pranvera 
Pa cilat lule do të gëdhij agu 
Në cilën shkretëtirë bredh shpirti yt i molisur
Në cilin yll pushon krenaria jote 
Kur do të takohemi edhe një herë 
Në këtë botë në botën tjetër 
E të mendojmë se kemi jetuar 
Jeta na harroi 
Ose ne e harruam 
Unë 
ti 
ajo 
Ne... 
22041999180619

----------


## Hekurani1

Ç'më magjepse me bukuri 
Ç' ma ndryshove jetën  
Di-Di 
Netët më bëhen shekuj 
Agimi zbardh i pikëlluar 
Dhe shiu bie ndryshe nga herat tjera 
Ç'më zure ngusht 
Di-Di 
Mbyll sytë e të kujtoj ty 
Hap sytë shoh bukurinë e syve tu 
Foshnjë ishe ti  Di-Di 
Kur unë kam puthur të tillë sy 
E në thellësinë e tyre 
Kam pikturuar terrin e zi 
Se jeta më mashtroi me dashuri 
Për mua 
për shpresën 
për ty 

Ç'më zure ngusht 
Di-Di 
Më magjepse me bukuri 
Jo çdo agim zbardh i pikëlluar 
Jo gjithmonë bie shi 
Për mua për shpresën për ty 
Di-Di 
18022000161616

----------


## Living in Vain

JO GJITHMONË BIE SHI #1

 :buzeqeshje: 

Foshnjë ishe ti Di-Di 
Kur unë kam puthur të tillë sy 
E në thellësinë e tyre 
Kam pikturuar terrin e zi 
Se jeta më mashtroi me dashuri 
Për mua 
për shpresën 
për ty 
...............................

me mbeten ne mendje keto vargje

----------


## Leila

Hekurani, humba te fjalet e tua fare!

Shume te bukura. S'di cilen perlqej me shume!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hekurani1

Faleminderit Leila!
Me vjen mire kur dikush i perjeton ato vargje. Jane shkruar me pasion per Di-Di-ne syjeshile!

----------


## bukuroshe vogel

shume shume  te bukura keto vargjet 
i lexova te gjitha dheme pelqyen shume

----------


## Zonjusha

pershendetje 

vertet shume intersanet keto vargje njekohesisht shumeeee te bukura

----------


## Hekurani1

Bukuroshe e Vogel dhe Zonjusha, flm shume per komplimentet!
Ju dua shume, Hekurani1

----------


## Living in Vain

Do nderroj nick dhe une, sdi cte zgjedh!

----------


## Hekurani1

> _Postuar më parë nga Living_in_Vain_ 
> *Do nderroj nick dhe une, sdi cte zgjedh!*


Di-Di, nuk do te te shkonte, sepse me sa e di une, nuk je syjeshile!

----------

